# Graveyard 2011



## mattt1977 (Sep 17, 2009)

Here are a few pics from my 2011 graveyard setup. I wouldn't have half of what I have it it weren't for the great ideas people share here. Thanks for a great year everyone





































Sorry about the last photo being a little washed out the streetlight right at my corner makes it hard to take a good overall night shot. Thanks again for all the great info on this site, I am already scouring the site for my next ideas.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That looks great! Nice job with the lights. I love the guy leaning over the fence too. Very creepy!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Nicely Done. Is That a casket over on the right hand side of the last pic?


----------



## mattt1977 (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes it is a casket, here are a couple better photo of it, I built it in 2009


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

mattt1977 said:


> Yes it is a casket, here are a couple better photo of it, I built it in 2009


 Holy Shmoly!! You built that!?!! You sir have some mad skills! That is unbelievable!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You have a good looking setup, and that coffin looks great. Now you must post a how-to for that coffin.


----------



## mattt1977 (Sep 17, 2009)

Spooky

I might just be able to do that. All you need are a table saw, miter saw, handsaw, pocket hole jig, a belt sander, a staple gun and the talent most of the people on this forum have and I think just about anyone here could make a reasonable facsimile of that casket


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Great shots of your graveyard...that casket...well, that's insanely perfect.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wouldn't it be cool if you could keep that fence up year round?

Your witch looks very pleased with what's brewing in her cauldron.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I'd like to order one of your caskets please!! 
Insane job!


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

You have a great yard to haunt. That casket is in incredible!


----------

